# Commercial Single Head Entry Level Embroidery Machine



## rlbeaver (Jun 29, 2010)

I am interested in what you guys think the best entry level single head commercial embroidery machine would be for someone just starting out in embroidery. I have been printing with a heat press and vinyl cutter for about two years and am looking to expand.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, What is your budget? We can advise you better if we know what your budget is.

Thanks


----------



## rlbeaver (Jun 29, 2010)

I am flexible, I would say I do not want to go over roughly $5000, but if I can pull something off around $2000 to $3000 that would be better.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Have a look on digitsmith.com

Here's a brother in your price range Brother single head BAS-415 /9 Needle

Everyone has there own preference on brand, I use 2 ZSK's and a SWF all single heads and have never had a problem with them. 

Others will prefer a Tajima and Barudan, other machines to consider are brother and happy.

You budget will control which brand you will be able to get.

Just make sure you check the machine out properly.

Hope this helps


----------



## rlbeaver (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks for the reply, if you do not mind can you tell me some of the key thing to look for, I am looking to do the basic items (T-shirts, Sweatshirts, Jackets, Bags and, Hats).


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

You will find without the right equipment, hats are a pain in the butt. A hat frame and a device to help load the hats are important. 
As for t shirts and sweat shirts, look for a guide to help hoop them exactly the same. Especially if you get a large order that requires everything in exactly the same spot each time. 
I had a melco 10t I think it was. Cost me about $8k refurbed. Loved it, it ran constantly. 
If you have no experience with embroidery, find a good digitizer, it will make a huge difference in how fast and smooth the logo sews out. 
As for which one, figure out what your biggest market will be (hats, shirts etc.) and pick a machine geared for that.


----------

